# Stand for RIDGID R4331 planer



## mightyschwartz (May 9, 2012)

I couldn't find anything so I threw this together out of scraps left over from a fence build and few pieces of scrap plywood. I added the casters since I only have a 2 car garage workspace. This makes it easy to move the tool I want to use to the middle or close to the garage door for lots of clearance.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*stand*

Hi!
What's wrong with that stand? I'd be proud to have built it myself :thumbsup:!
PS...any relation to Bob Dylan's "Mighty Quinn" (aka Anthony Quinn)?
What a cool screename..."Mighty Schwartz"!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------

